# {NSFW} Kate & Jen play cops & robbers (handcuffs, nudity)



## eleganteye

Kate & Jen play cops & robbers (handcuffs, nudity)


----------



## Big

Now HERE'S something to spice up TPF!!


----------



## Big

BTW... definitely like your website...


----------



## bigtwinky

Not to be too crude, but while the technicality of the image is nice, the composition comes off as more porn than artistic nude.  the looks on their faces break the image for me.

Comes off as two girls willing to get naked, just looking at the camera.


----------



## eleganteye

bigtwinky said:


> Not to be too crude, but while the technicality of the image is nice, the composition comes off as more porn than artistic nude.  the looks on their faces break the image for me.
> 
> Comes off as two girls willing to get naked, just looking at the camera.



I'm not going to disagree.


----------



## eleganteye

Big said:


> BTW... definitely like your website...



Thanks! I'm always trying to add to my site.


----------



## Big

bigtwinky said:


> Comes off as two girls willing to get naked


I struggle to find the bad points of this quote...


----------



## bigtwinky

Big said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comes off as two girls willing to get naked
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle to find the bad points of this quote...
Click to expand...

 
well, on a photography forum, you'd expect to see more than just something so cheesy.  i'm all for porn, I just want the images to be the best they can be for their intended use.

These dont seem to fit what they should be.  If seeing a pair of boobs gets you all excited and you cant cc an image for what it is, well, thats your thing.


----------



## Derrel

What's up witt hat odd orange shadow tone? Did you have an overhead light fitted with a gel or something? I'm not sure what the lighting effect was supposed to be, but the yellow background paper combined with the orange shadows kind of kills the 3-D effect of having the shadows. It almost looks like you made a selection around them,and then removed the color in post or something.

I'm all for topless young nubiles, but this shot just doesn't come together for me...


----------



## RMThompson

Boring expressions ruin any chance this shot had for something provocative.


----------



## iolair

Can't work out if this is meant to look like porn or comedy ... but the lack of facial expression kills it either way.


----------



## JayClark79

I hope you carded the girl on the bottom she's built like a 12 yea old boy!


----------



## Ebag17

"I'm all for porn"


----------



## AverageJoe

Just my opinion:
I don't think this type of photo fits in well with the rest of thephotoforum. I think it is tasteless even for this type of photography. What was your objective for this shoot?


----------



## battletone

^^

I wouldn't know how to get that level of lighting and exposure if I had the equipment and room to do it, but I do know one thing....if I did take that picture, I would know who my audience was for it, and it sure wouldn't be a photography forum.


----------



## PatrickHMS

I agree with most all of the comments above.  Not appealing or at all sexy.

but -

STRIP SEARCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonb007

I don't think they are all that bad, but I was not wowed when it came to imagery.


----------



## gian133

i agree with everyone stating its more of a porn picture than an artistic one.
but aside from that, i feel if you were going for art that it would be much better if they wern't looking at the camera. if they were more like caught in action.


----------



## gopal

i think cops robbed her of her dress and why then handcuffed...
great idea...congrats.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

Eh. Nothing in or about that photo appeals to me.


----------



## SrBiscuit

i always think its so funny when people look at a nude on this site and get all worked up. google "boobs" if that's what you wanna see.

i agree with the crits. poor expressions. odd orange splotches.
it's just not too dynamic.
sry.


----------



## TheCoolerKing

AverageJoe said:


> Just my opinion:
> I don't think this type of photo fits in well with the rest of thephotoforum. I think it is tasteless even for this type of photography. What was your objective for this shoot?


I agree.  
We have a term "Man with Camera" (MWC).

It pretty much means someone using the excuse of having a camera for women to get nude for him.

Thats how I feel with this shoot.


----------



## cumi

I saw recently some photos forseen for auctions (Dorotheum in Vienna/Autria) from some known photographers. There were some -really- pornographic (oral sexual activities -to use diplomatic language-, lot of nudity, even few discusting ones) among them. Pornographic, but (probably) somehow art photos. And the photos looked somehow good...

The point is, that it doesn't matters a lot, WHAT FROM do you take a photo, but HOW the photo is taken. I think, this photo could be improved, if it would be -photographically- more special (different posing, face expressions...).

I'm not an expert, but, I don't think this photo doesn't belongs here. Why not some konstructive C&C deserved?


----------



## Rifleman1776

Girls are pretty.
Technically, photo OK, even good.
Art? Not even close.


----------



## JamesMason

Girl on bottom needs a meal. Pay her mcdonalds coupons


----------



## NateWagner

JamesMason said:


> Girl on bottom needs a meal. Pay her mcdonalds coupons



Why do you think it's ok to make comments like that... 

It's akin to saying, 

That girl needs to skip a few meals, pay her with coupons for slimfast.


----------



## JamesMason

NateWagner said:


> JamesMason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl on bottom needs a meal. Pay her mcdonalds coupons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it's ok to make comments like that...
> 
> It's akin to saying,
> 
> That girl needs to skip a few meals, pay her with coupons for slimfast.
Click to expand...


sorry probs was a little out of line. The fashion/glamour world just annoys me sometimes


----------



## RMThompson

TheCoolerKing said:


> AverageJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my opinion:
> I don't think this type of photo fits in well with the rest of thephotoforum. I think it is tasteless even for this type of photography. What was your objective for this shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> We have a term "Man with Camera" (MWC).
> 
> It pretty much means someone using the excuse of having a camera for women to get nude for him.
> 
> Thats how I feel with this shoot.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah I believe the term is GWC - Guy With Camera.


----------



## BlackWolF

It's euhm ... a picture


----------

